# Do you have a favourite bean that you hope your favourite roaster stocks in 2015?



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

As 2014 draws to a close have you started to think about what beans may return next year?

Do you have a favourite bean that you hope your favourite roaster stocks again in 2015?


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Wondering if Machacamarca might reappear with Hasbean - if not a bit of Canton Uyunese will do.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah, machacamarca as above, and other great Bolivians from David Vilca etc.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Foundry's LSOL Columbian was a stand out offering of 2014.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Foundry's LSOL Columbian was a stand out offering of 2014.


Yep - agree. Also Extract Unkle Funka blend once again


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Foundry's LSOL Columbian was a stand out offering of 2014.


Maybe enough for another 3 or 4 weeks on the Colombian. Will be sorry to see the back of this one.


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Raves Columbia Suarez for espresso.

Compass,s Brighton lanes for flat whites.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Maybe enough for another 3 or 4 weeks on the Colombian. Will be sorry to see the back of this one.


I'd better get my shiz together and get some ordered.

What do you recommend as a worthy alternative


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

aphelion said:


> Yeah, machacamarca as above, and other great Bolivians from David Vilca etc.


How about http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/bolivia-finca-loayza-feliciano-ramos-washed-1

or http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/bolivia-finca-david-vilca-caturra-washed


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> How about http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/bolivia-finca-loayza-feliciano-ramos-washed-1
> 
> or http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/bolivia-finca-david-vilca-caturra-washed


Love Vilca - hopefully there'll be some left by the time I clear my current backlog. Never been 100% on Loayza but haven't tried it since I got into pourover so interested to how I get on with it this week.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nimble Motionists said:


> Love Vilca - hopefully there'll be some left by the time I clear my current backlog. Never been 100% on Loayza but haven't tried it since I got into pourover so interested to how I get on with it this week.


Its a killer 'spro. really enjoyed the shots of it today , literally straight out of the roaster


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Daren said:


> I'd better get my shiz together and get some ordered.
> 
> What do you recommend as a worthy alternative


Both the Finca las Meninas and the Yirg are going down really well for spro. Opposite ends of the coffee spectrum in some ways, depends whether you prefer your spro wild and fruity or deep, treacly chocolate I guess


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Wild wins in my book


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Its a killer 'spro. really enjoyed the shots of it today , literally straight out of the roaster


Cracked it open as soon as it hit the mat this morning. Have tried it three ways - Kalita, Espresso & Flat White - not sure if it's me (probably), the kit (possibly) or the coffee (was probably always great..) but enjoying this a whole lot more than last time I tried it. Previously I'd found the acidity way too over-powering (and a bit one-dimensional) to drink as straight espresso but there was a real balance to the espresso I had this morning. I generally prefer milk-drinks but I'd probably say Kalita>Espresso>FW on the basis of this morning's coffees.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nimble Motionists said:


> Cracked it open as soon as it hit the mat this morning. Have tried it three ways - Kalita, Espresso & Flat White - not sure if it's me (probably), the kit (possibly) or the coffee (was probably always great..) but enjoying this a whole lot more than last time I tried it. Previously I'd found the acidity way too over-powering (and a bit one-dimensional) to drink as straight espresso but there was a real balance to the espresso I had this morning. I generally prefer milk-drinks but I'd probably say Kalita>Espresso>FW on the basis of this morning's coffees.


I was running 18.5->30g->32 sec (93c) using Mythos One and La Spaz S40.


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

Ethiopian Harrar has been a long absent friend....I understand why, but would love to see it back on sale with various roasters

Also Sumatran Takengon Gayon and not seen Papua New Guinea Sigri at has bean, would like to see that become available


----------

